# tcs, slip, and service engin light



## maximalover (Mar 2, 2013)

All three lights came on... I turned off the car and restarted still all three on... drove it home it sat for a couple of hours... my husband turned car on and only check engin light came on ... we took it to get put on the computer and was showing p1320, p0174, and p1320... my question is where do I begin?? Could one sensor throw everything? Or maybe replacing the coil in cylender 4?? Is this a common problem???

2000 Maxima GLE:waving:


----------



## maximalover (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry p0304, p1320 & p0174


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The P1320 and P0304 codes together likely indicate a bad ignition coil for cylinder #4. I would replace the #4 ignition coil (so long as there is nothing visually wrong with the harness), erase the codes and see if the P0174-system lean code returns. If it returns, you may have a MAS (mass air sensor) concern, but you would have to diagnostic tests to confirm that. If all of those codes return, you could have some broken wires in the EGI harness in the bend between the firewall and the engine on the passenger side. There was a technical service bulletin on the issue. 

The TCS and SLIP lights would be related, and "could" be a bad wheel speed sensor for the ABS system. You would need to check for ABS codes, which will not be read by a generic OBD II code reader. One would need a Nissan Consult II or later scantool or a generic scantool that is compatible with the Nissan ABS system. 

Another possiblity, which could cause all codes to set, would be a faulty charging system. You may want to confirm that the charging system voltage is within specs before doing anything.


----------

